# Accidentally deleted usb drivers, now mouse/keyboard dont work... ideas?



## tireshark (Aug 17, 2014)

Windows 7

My friend said she was deleting stuff trying to speed up the computer, and deleted some ATI files or something... whatever she did screwed up the usb ports and now the mouse/keyboard dont work.

The keyboard works when the computer boots up, and i can get into bios and do stuff with it, but when windows starts (even on safe mode) the keyboard/mouse are non responsive. There are no ps/2 ports on the pc.

I can boot up puppy linux on CD, and the mouse/keyboard work fine, and i can access the drives with windows and their personal files. 

Is there a way to get the usb ports working in windows, without having to copy all their data (by way of puppy linux) and reloading windows?

Thanks!


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

She was deleting stuff int windows system directories? She probably has a lot more issues than just her mouse and keyboard. I would copy her data off and reinstall windows


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

If you can find a Windows install disk they usually have a "repair" mode. At least they used to... not sure about Win 7. But yeah jimn01 is probably right.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah -
"Repair" mode!
Not a complete re-install!

RF

Win 7 "usually" has it.


----------



## tireshark (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks guys. Turns out that there was an HP recovery system in place (F11). Started that, backed up personal files, and restored to before she started deleting drivers. Everything works good now, and i will probably go ahead and clean it up for her.

It was nice how system restore made a recovery each time she uninstalled drivers... so i could see just what she did lol. She uninstalled the USB drivers and the ethernet driver and some other network stuff.

Thanks again!


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

tireshark said:


> Thanks guys. Turns out that there was an HP recovery system in place (F11). Started that, backed up personal files, and restored to before she started deleting drivers. Everything works good now, and i will probably go ahead and clean it up for her.
> 
> It was nice how system restore made a recovery each time she uninstalled drivers... so i could see just what she did lol. She uninstalled the USB drivers and the ethernet driver and some other network stuff.
> 
> Thanks again!


It's funny, I always tell computer newbies who are afraid of computers "Don't worry so much, the more you click around and figure out what things do the more you learn." I guess they should worry a little....


----------

